# Green bars...



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

What are the new green bars under your user name about now?


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2015)

when you hover your cursor over them, it says 'sulfer is a great contributor'.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

sulphur said:


> What are the new green bars under your user name about now?


Its just the original reputation system. I turned it back on. Rep is given for many things like post count, how long you have been on the forum etc etc. Its a simple visual indicator of a users standing on the forum. I figure it may help a bit in the for sale section as well for those members that dont have a lot of feedback from deals but may be a long standing member with a lot of input.

You can also add to peoples rep as well. Under each post you will see a star, you can click on that and give positive or negative rep to other users. The more rep you have the more power you are given to apply to other members. So its kind of a seniority system as well.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

appears to be some kind of "awesome" meter

I saw one under someones name that said "should be on stage with Jeff Beck" ...nice


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

I came in hear expecting to find out there was a movement to open pubs and bars that run only on wind power or something, duh!


----------



## Xelebes (Mar 9, 2015)

Hm, interesting. /Checks out my green bar-i-tude-ity.


----------



## LanceT (Mar 7, 2014)

I'll now have to inform my wife that I am an unknown quantity, something she was no doubt suspicious of all along.


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

It's not easy being green...


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## fredyfreeloader (Dec 11, 2010)

bluzfish said:


> It's not easy being green...


Or pink or purple

:acigar:


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

nkjanssen said:


> It's essentially a measure of your quantity of posts and how much people "like" them.
> 
> You see it used more often by forums that cater to less-mature members. Adults don't generally need that kind of reinforcement.


I disagree, I need this to know how important I am to the internet.











.
..
...


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Tom has a way with words.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

GuitarsCanada said:


> Its just the original reputation system. I turned it back on. Rep is given for many things like post count, how long you have been on the forum etc etc. Its a simple visual indicator of a users standing on the forum. I figure it may help a bit in the for sale section as well for those members that dont have a lot of feedback from deals but may be a long standing member with a lot of input.
> 
> *You can also add to peoples rep as well.* Under each post you will see a star, you can click on that and give positive or negative rep to other users. The more rep you have the more power you are given to apply to other members. So its kind of a seniority system as well.


Oh shit....


----------



## ThatGingerMojo (Jul 30, 2014)

Now I am just curious what my bar has to say.


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

Apparently about as much as mine .


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Why are some of the bars dark green and some are light green?


----------



## dcole (Oct 8, 2008)

I don't need green bars for the world to know how great I am for I am KANYE WEST!

Is there a saying like "Likes to rock out with his cock out!" for cocky people with many posts?

P.S. Please like this post whether you like this post or not. I know where you live and I am currently hiding in the closet behind you! BOO!!!


----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

" carrots are divine, you get a dozen for a dime.
Its magic ." .... Bugs Bunny

Apparently that's about the same price as a green dot... (a very good deal.)

G.


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

Hmm I wonder if I have any green bars....


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

I'm not quite sure I understand how the weighting goes. Some on here have several bars who've been here for years and have posted 1000's of times. Others are at 4 or 5 bars without breaking 100 posts....no offence to them but rather what is it they're doing to get such high ratings?


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Do you get more rep for thread thanks as well as "liked" posts?


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

nonreverb said:


> I'm not quite sure I understand how the weighting goes. Some on here have several bars who've been here for years and have posted 1000's of times. Others are at 4 or 5 bars without breaking 100 posts....no offence to them but rather what is it they're doing to get such high ratings?


I will post up a link to the actual explanation if I remember later when I get home. But it is much more than just post count and I do not believe the likes have anything to do with it at all. The like system is a third party add on that is not part of VB. 

Rep can be given by other members. The more rep power that member has the greater the points given. So for example if I give someone rep they would get a lot more rep points then a member that has much less rep. If that makes any sense to you. So obviously the more senior members control to the most rep power


----------



## Tarbender (Apr 7, 2006)

A class system where all members are equal? Hmmm...


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

GuitarsCanada said:


> I will post up a link to the actual explanation if I remember later when I get home. But it is much more than just post count and I do not believe the likes have anything to do with it at all. The like system is a third party add on that is not part of VB.
> 
> Rep can be given by other members. The more _*rep*_ power that member has the greater the points given. So for example if I give someone rep they would get a lot more _*rep*_ points then a member that has much less *rep.* If that makes any sense to you. So obviously the more senior members control to the most _*rep *_power


Okay, guys and gals, let'er rep!


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

It seems to me, and I don't really know shit about it, that it could be a system for abuse. We've just witnessed a scam artist (Wiskeyfingers) who duped a fellow member out of a considerable sum. Could that happen with a relatively new member who for some reason, get's vetted by one or two friendly members to boost their rep and pulls the same stunt? Is there a limit to how many times a person can give another member rep points?

I would think time spent here should have more weight than one who's been here a short time and happens to score on the weighted categories.



GuitarsCanada said:


> I will post up a link to the actual explanation if I remember later when I get home. But it is much more than just post count and I do not believe the likes have anything to do with it at all. The like system is a third party add on that is not part of VB.
> 
> Rep can be given by other members. The more rep power that member has the greater the points given. So for example if I give someone rep they would get a lot more rep points then a member that has much less rep. If that makes any sense to you. So obviously the more senior members control to the most rep power


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

nonreverb said:


> It seems to me, and I don't really know shit about it, that it could be a system for abuse. We've just witnessed a scam artist (Wiskeyfingers) who duped a fellow member out of a considerable sum. Could that happen with a relatively new member who for some reason, get's vetted by one or two friendly members to boost their rep and pulls the same stunt? Is there a limit to how many times a person can give another member rep points?
> 
> I would think time spent here should have more weight than one who's been here a short time and happens to score on the weighted categories.


It does work like that as well. It won't allow that type of abuse. There are checks and balances throughout. Limits etc.


----------



## amp boy (Apr 23, 2009)

i really have nothing to contribute.............except honesty.


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

Just for sh*ts and giggles, I tested the likes vs. points and it does in fact give points for likes!



GuitarsCanada said:


> I will post up a link to the actual explanation if I remember later when I get home. But it is much more than just post count and I do not believe the likes have anything to do with it at all. The like system is a third party add on that is not part of VB.
> 
> Rep can be given by other members. The more rep power that member has the greater the points given. So for example if I give someone rep they would get a lot more rep points then a member that has much less rep. If that makes any sense to you. So obviously the more senior members control to the most rep power


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

dcole said:


> I don't need green bars for the world to know how great I am for I am KANYE WEST!
> 
> Is there a saying like "Likes to rock out with his cock out!" for cocky people with many posts?
> 
> P.S. Please like this post whether you like this post or not. I know where you live and I am currently hiding in the closet behind you! BOO!!!


Thanks you cured my hic ups.

- - - Updated - - -



Steadfastly said:


> Okay, guys and gals, let'er rep!


Or not. If you can't buy sex with rep points then I'll pass.


----------



## TA462 (Oct 30, 2012)

I've seen other forums with something similar.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

What is reputation?


Reputation is a way of rating users depending on the quality of their posts. If the administrators have enabled reputation, then the reputation icon will be visible in posts.


Reputation may be positive Positive Reputation Icon , negative Negative Reputation Icon or neutral Neutral Reputation Icon. Negative reputation may only be given if the administrator has enabled this. Neutral reputation is only given when the person giving reputation does not meet the criteria set by the administrator to affect someone else's reputation.


How do I give reputation?


To give reputation, click on the reputation icon in the relevant post. This will reveal a form to complete with the reputation type and the reason for giving the reputation. If negative reputation is disabled then it will not be displayed in this form. You may not give reputation for the same post twice.


How do I know what reputation I have received?


You can view the reputation that you have received in your User CP (User Control Panel) where it is displayed at the bottom of the User CP page. Here you will see the latest reputation that you have received and whether this is positive, negative or neutral. Your total reputation will be shown as series of reputation indicators in your posts and profile. The more positive your reputation, the more positive icons will be shown. The more negative your reputation the more negative icons will be shown.


How much reputation is given? What is reputation power?


If the administrator has enabled this, the amount of reputation that each user will give (or take away if negative) is shown in the user's posts as 'Reputation Power'. The value of the reputation power is determined by the administrator and may increase over time depending on the settings they have applied.


What if I don't want anyone to see my reputation?


You can disable the display of your reputation by going to your User CP and selecting Edit Options. On this page you will find a check box labelled 'Show Your Reputation Level'. Un-checking this box will remove the display of your reputation and replace it with the Reputation Disabled icon. You can still give and receive reputation while your reputation display is disabled.


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

See, I thought green bars were places you could go get a beer served in an environmentally friendly way....I guess I am getting old, my comprehension skills are waning.


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

I don't see anything regarding reputation. I do see a list covering all the things that garner points.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Jim DaddyO said:


> See, I thought green bars were places you could go get a beer served in an environmentally friendly way....I guess I am getting old, my comprehension skills are waning.


Sitting close to a recycling box in the shade by a beach while you watch the bikini clad hotties and sip your beer would be enviormentally friendly and if one of the young things occasionally brought you another beer then that would constitute a green bar, right.


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

You're up to 4 green bars.....how's them beers goin' down?



Electraglide said:


> Sitting close to a recycling box in the shade by a beach while you watch the bikini clad hotties and sip your beer would be enviormentally friendly and if one of the young things occasionally brought you another beer then that would constitute a green bar, right.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

GuitarsCanada said:


> What is reputation?
> 
> 
> Reputation is a way of rating users depending on the quality of their posts. If the administrators have enabled reputation, then the reputation icon will be visible in posts.
> ...


Long story short, what's a UCP?

- - - Updated - - -



nonreverb said:


> You're up to 4 green bars.....how's them beers goin' down?


They asked me for my keys and told me the nudist beach was the next green bar so I might need some help getting there.


----------



## gtone (Nov 1, 2009)

Your "Rep Meter" plus $5 will get you a coffee at Starbucks!!

And with an attitude like this, is it any wonder I only have one bar? :smiley-faces-75:


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Crap.. I was hoping for points on the blowjob thread...... 



gtone said:


> Your "Rep Meter" plus $5 will get you a coffee at Starbucks!!
> 
> And with an attitude like this, is it any wonder I only have one bar? :smiley-faces-75:


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

When you click on the black "star" in the bottom left, to add (or subtract) to (from) someone's green bars, it allows you to insert a message. Does the recipient see/receive this message?

Curious George here again.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

GuitarsCanada said:


> What is reputation?
> 
> What if I don't want anyone to see my reputation?
> You can disable the display of your reputation by going to your *User CP* and selecting Edit Options. On this page you will find a check box labelled 'Show Your Reputation Level'. Un-checking this box will remove the display of your reputation and replace it with the Reputation Disabled icon. You can still give and receive reputation while your reputation display is disabled.


I've really tried hard to find that* User CP *page so that I can use the edit options BUT I cant find it...
Can you guide me to that page please ?

thanks in advance

G.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

greco said:


> When you click on the black "star" in the bottom left, to add (or subtract) to (from) someone's green bars, it allows you to insert a message. Does the recipient see/receive this message?
> 
> Curious George here again.
> 
> ...


What black star? All I see is a black triangle above the thumbs up/thumbs down.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

Electraglide said:


> What black star? All I see is a black triangle above the thumbs up/thumbs down.


It should be just to the left of the black triangle. 

Here.

|
|
V


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Electraglide said:


> What black star? All I see is a black triangle above the thumbs up/thumbs down.


The highlighted area shows the star. Ignore some of the others on mine as they only show on admin


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

See, I read under my iPhone, alot (Tapatalk) & I had no idea what you were talking about.
My kids have the use of the 'puter, & I'm relegated to the phone.
Sweet! How many of these can you do a day? 10, like the "like" button?


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2015)

I don't see a star either. just the 'report post' triangle.
or is that a 'paid membership' thing?


----------



## gtone (Nov 1, 2009)

I only have a black triangle also...????


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

The rep points must have a huge weighting as I can't see how some with very few posts have such high ratings. I still can't find my rep-0-meter on my activity page either.


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

^^^this. And how did anybody get any rating when we just started this forum feature?

And are 'likes' replaced by post approvals to enhance/degrade a poster's rep?


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

Electraglide said:


> What black star? All I see is a black triangle above the thumbs up/thumbs down.





laristotle said:


> I don't see a star either. just the 'report post' triangle.
> or is that a 'paid membership' thing?





gtone said:


> I only have a black triangle also...????


Maybe it _is_ a "members only" thing...

Once again, membership has it's privileges.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Is there a mod to make my squares red? I want to come across as super evil.

Like, dealing with me is like dealing with the devil. Or a rainbow sequence, so like dealing with me is like dealing with my aunt (a grumpy lesbian). 

Or, can we break down rep further into categories like machismo, credibility/verbal diarrhea ratios, technical saavy, pederest probability projections, etc?

On second thought, forget it. 

I would officially give up guitar just to sit around and judge you guys.


----------



## Tarbender (Apr 7, 2006)

Same with me. All I can find is the page with these options:



Hide "Points"
 Hide "Points" from postbit
This setting controls whether the "Points" statistic should show in the post bit.

Hide "Level" from postbit
This setting controls whether the "Level" statistic should show in the postbit.


Hide "Weekly Activity" from postbit
This setting controls whether the "Weekly Activity" statistic should show in the postbit.
Hide "Daily Activity"
 Hide "Daily Activity" from postbit
This setting controls whether the "Daily Activity" statistic should show in the postbit.
Hide "Monthly Activity"
 Hide "Monthly Activity" from postbit
This setting controls whether the "Monthly Activity" statistic should show in the postbit.
Hide "Achievements"
 Hide "Achievements" from postbit
This setting controls whether the "Achievements" block should show in the postbit.
Hide "Awards"
 Hide "Awards" from postbit
This setting controls whether the "Awards" block should show in the postbit.
Hide "Trophies"
 Hide "Trophies" from markup username
This setting controls whether the "Trophies" should show in the markup username.




GTmaker said:


> I've really tried hard to find that* User CP *page so that I can use the edit options BUT I cant find it...
> Can you guide me to that page please ?
> 
> thanks in advance
> ...


----------



## boyscout (Feb 14, 2009)

Paid member here. I *do* see the black star but I can't find "User Control Panel" and can't find settings or displays related to Reputation in the various places I can control my profile and settings.

Not excited by this reputation feature, sorry Scott, especially the element that gives more punch to the reputation-giving abilities of those with strong reputations. 

There are people here who post more frequently than some of us urinate and - I guess as a result - they have strong reputations on the GC Reputation system. Criticize them or give them negative reputation for their behaviour and they might retaliate with a disproportionate hammer-blow to members with weaker reputations. They might actively pump the reputations of their friends to enlarge the circle of Reputation Gods. Members with weaker reputations may participate less. Do you want a club, or an open forum?

The outline posted earlier in this thread indicates that the ability to give negative reputation can be disabled. IMO it should be. Maybe the whole thing should be re-retired. Here (before it was restarted) and on other forums I've been able to form my own impressions of the quality of members without having the software try to do it for me.


----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

I don't think this is a strange request, so I'll ask once again..
does anyone know how to get to the User CP page so that I can use the Edit options?

G.




GTmaker said:


> I've really tried hard to find that* User CP *page so that I can use the edit options BUT I cant find it...
> Can you guide me to that page please ?
> 
> thanks in advance
> ...


_







Originally Posted by *GuitarsCanada*  
_
_What is reputation?

What if I don't want anyone to see my reputation?
You can disable the display of your reputation by going to your *User CP* and selecting Edit Options. On this page you will find a check box labelled 'Show Your Reputation Level'. Un-checking this box will remove the display of your reputation and replace it with the Reputation Disabled icon. You can still give and receive reputation while your reputation display is disabled._


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

GTmaker said:


> I don't think this is a strange request, so I'll ask once again..
> does anyone know how to get to the User CP page so that I can use the Edit options?
> 
> G.
> ...


http://www.guitarscanada.com/usercp.php


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Maybe I will just shut it off, never knew people would take it so seriously. It is not that important, its more fun than anything else. Not to be taken too seriously


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

Sorry to have been one of the sh*t parade but I do have my reservations as well. Boyscout makes some good points and further, suppose someone who doesn't deserve the rep. gets his artificially boosted by nefarious means then proceeds to dupe someone like Wiskeytwinklefingers did under the guise of being a reputable contributer. Maybe I'm being a wee bit paranoid but then again..........



GuitarsCanada said:


> Maybe I will just shut it off, never knew people would take it so seriously. It is not that important, its more fun than anything else. Not to be taken too seriously


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

GuitarsCanada said:


> Maybe I will just shut it off, never knew people would take it so seriously. It is not that important, its more fun than anything else. Not to be taken too seriously


Oh no....my green bars are gone. No kiss on the cheek or anything, just gone. I figured they'd sort of just fade away.
[video=youtube;tRR2xZ5Y6Ww]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tRR2xZ5Y6Ww[/video]
I figured I could fit a video in here somewhere.


----------

